# shopping...



## NWcamper (Mar 28, 2004)

We were just quoted $19,995 for an Outback 25 RS-S. Based on the numbers I see here and other forums, this seems high to me. The retail price I was given was $23,something. Anyone have an idea what I should target for an actual sales price?

The unit comes with just about all the options that I am aware of (gas/electric water heater, oven, outside cook center, outside shower, comfort package, designer package, dual LP tanks). The only things I know for sure weren't there were the exterior storage drawer (which I think only comes on the 28), and the stove cover. Unfortunately, I don't remember for sure if it had the stabilizer jacks.

Thanks,
-Don


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi NWcamper,
we have the same model-25RSS and yes it does come with stabilizer jacks although that was one of the first things we upgraded. They do work but seemed kind of light weight to me. I don't know what other poeple payed for their outbacks but I know the price is different in different parts of the country. Here in sunny so. cal. I paid 19000 for ours which included all taxes, lisence, hitch, brake controller and misc. stuff like sewer hook-ups, tool kit, hose, emergency road kit, and extended warrenty on tires and applances. Hope this helps and good luck, Kirk


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Check out MoreRVs.com, and do a search on the lenght and year of the trailer you are looking for. Bonners Lakeshore RV seems to have the best prices in the country, and they publish them. I used it to get a better deal at my local dealer. I don't know about the 25RSS, but they were selling the 26RS for $15,499, and the 28BHS for $15,999. They are located in Muskeegon Michigan, and I was prepared to drive out an pick it up until the local place came to down in price.

As far as options, most, if not all Outbacks come from the factory loaded, unless you specifically order it without something.

Tim


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

I paid $15800 last july for a 2004 25RSS which was 4k less than my local dealer. I drove 5 hours to get it but that's nothing for 4 grand.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Don that seems HIGH even for the west coast. We just bought a 28RS-S for the mid 18k range, along with some other things but without brake or hitch as I had those already. I know another member here worked a pretty good deal with Curtis Trailers in Portland. We worked with Russ Dean RV here in Pasco, WA. I called every dealership in WA & Northern OR (Tacoma RV, Blue Crick/Spokane, Krugers/Lewiston, Curtis/Portland and none even came within 1,000 of Russ Dean at the time. The link to MoreRV and Lakeshore will give you some great prices, however you need to account for shipping in order to negotiate. Factor about $1 / mile for shipping and that should give you a fair figure to go back to that dealer with.

If you want to call Russ Dean their number is 800-331-1821 as for Loree Jobs (its a guy) tell him Steve Howland told you. No idea if it will help, but Loree was good to work with for our family.


----------



## NWcamper (Mar 28, 2004)

Thanks for the replies folks....

Y-Guy, you're a day late and I'm about $1000 short. I made a deal with Russ Dean RV over the phone this morning for $18,950 with an EQ hitch and ball/head included. I like your price better, though - wish I'd waited one more day....









I did call Lakeshore RV and could have one for $16K even. Shipping would add another $2300 - $2500 though, so it would be pretty close to the same deal there. Thought about driving out to pick it up, but that would cost a week's vacation!!

But a deal's a deal, so I will honor it. We are scheduled to pick it up on Saturday and we will officially qualify to be 'Outbackers'! Can't wait!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Don congrats on the new rig. Is it on the lot or factory? Hard to judge prices sometimes, but your right in line since your getting the hitch. There really isn't much price difference between the 25-26-28 foot units either. RD does use the real Equali-z-er hitch too, when you pull it out on level ground have a couple people on the tongue to make sure its still level with some weight in it, I ran mine back the day I picked it up to get it adjusted.

We're leaving Saturday heading down via Portland and Eugene to the Coast for a week, might just see you zipping by on the Interstate.

Did you already have a brake controller or are they including one? If not get the Prodigy, best controller out there. You can get it online at RV Wholesalers for $99 with free shipping, RD wanted $156 list price.

Enjoy your camper.


----------



## NWcamper (Mar 28, 2004)

It's on the lot, and is the first color choice of the better half.

Thanks for the tip on the Prodigy - I have one on order from RJay's and I'm hoping it arrives tomorrow. It would just be my luck for it to not arrive before I need it, and half to buy two! I guess I could put the second one in my "little rig" (a Nissan Pathfinder) which pulls the boat.

We were told there was $1700 difference between the 25 and the 28, but that was probably the difference in MSRP. At Lakeshore RV, the difference in price was only about $800.

We'll keep our eyes peeled for you on I-84 Saturday morning! Enjoy your trip to the coast. It's my old stompin' grounds down that way - Coos Bay, North Bend, Reedsport. Now I spend more time on the northern Oregon coast - Astoria, Cannon Beach, Nehalem Bay. They're just a little bit closer to home.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

We're looking forward to the trip, I grew up in Eugene and haven't been to the coast in a long time, bounced around in WA and MO and CA so now its time to take my kids back.

Enjoy your trip up here and back, hopefully you won't find we hare having any wind gusts during your visit - they can be intense. Be advised when you get in to Kennewick and you cross over the Blue Bridge (395) it can develop some good jarring of your camper, keep it under 50 and you should be fine as you cross. The pattern managed to get my camper bouncing as my truck was coming down the first time I went across, scared the daylights out of me.

As I recall they'll give you a $25 store credit, they don't include hoses and alike so its not a bad time to go shopping for those things.


----------

